# JCP



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Does anyone have an ideas to switch my Jungle Carpet Python over to rats as I do not want to feed her 20 mice at a single sitting. She is currently refusing the rats. I put one mouse thawed with one thawed rat, and the mouse is gone but not the rat. So what do you guys do to switch them over, she is almost two, her birthday is on may first.

My main plan of attack is to sent the rats with the mice and just be persistant.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah, just scent the rats with mice somehow. Eventually, the snake will switch over.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My bp switched over pretty easy. I didnt even have to do anything special to the rat.

Just keep trying and eventually it will take rats


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

What I have read is exactly what your doing!! Patience is the key







Here's some info if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Yup seen it! Thanks!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Update she took a rat that was scented, I am going to try this a few more times before using an unscented rat.

Cheers!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

congrats


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Omnius said:


> Update she took a rat that was scented, I am going to try this a few more times before using an unscented rat.
> 
> Cheers!


Told you









Congrats!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

